# this morning oip 5-07-09



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

Phillip caught a very nice king & a good job on the gaff by John. Lionell got another nice one this morning, however Mr. Cuda decided fo filet him for Lionell. wind was still a bit breezy out of the wsw. couple of small spanish,blue & black tips.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a nice king. Good deal, Phillip.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

that's a good one for sure. what did she eat?


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

dang....nice catch man!:clap


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

> *Fiver (5/7/2009)*that's a good one for sure. what did she eat?


she ate a ciggy


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a fine king. congrats.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Thats a real nice fish, weve only seen a couple that biglanded this yearat pcola pier but its getting there most of the fish are in the 15lb range over here but that is a nice fish!


----------

